# اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس



## mahy (16 أبريل 2007)

:yahoo: اول مشاركة لى فى هذا القسم او الكنز الرائع ويا رب تعجبكم--:yahoo: 



http://www.rogepost.com/n/1782642165


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

ربنا يباركك يا ماهى


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

بجد اكتر من رائعه سمعتها وتجنن بجد


----------



## mahy (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*



totty قال:


> بجد اكتر من رائعه سمعتها وتجنن بجد



ميرسى على ردك الرائع واتمنى ان تكون عجبتك بجد


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

*ميرسى يا ماهى على الترنيمة الجميلة دى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## مينا+لكم (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

انا سمعت الترنيمة ودي ترنيمة 100 100


----------



## ginajoojoo (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

ميرسى يا ماهى الترنيمة بجد روعة وجديدة جدا
ربنا مايحرمناش من مشاركاتك الجميلة


----------



## ريناملاك (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

هاى ماهى
ازيك؟ اللينك مش شغال ممكن من فضلك تنزلى الترنيمة تانى و ياريت على اى سايت تانى لان السايت دة مش بيشتغل كتير 

ربنا يعوض تعبك
ريناملاك


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

ازيك يارينا .. واهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى
وبعد ازن ماهى ممكن تحملىالترنيمة​ من اللينك ده​http://download-v5.streamload.com/J...1603__1610__1585__1604__1587_.mp3?action=save​


----------



## ريناملاك (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

ميرسى اوى اوى اوى يا جينا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ريناملاك (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

ميرسى اوى اوى اوى يا جينا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

لا مش ممكن الترنيمة جميله اوى والاجمل انى طفل اللى بيقولها بجد جميله اوى  ​


----------



## blackrock (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

*سلام 
شكرا ليك يا ماهي انت وجينا 
بس انا عايز شريط

شفيع عمري ( جدو كيرلس *)


----------



## مينا سامى حبيب (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

مشكووووووووووور جدا


----------



## miso (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

ميرسى يا ماهى انا مبسوطة جداااااااااااااا انى لاقيت الترنيمة دى كنت عايزاها لانى سمعتها من صحابى وعجبتنى وانا حملتها فعلا وهى جميلة اووووووووووى.


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*شريط شفيع عمرى ( اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس ) لفريق صوت الرب*

الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط
+مقدمة
+علمنى اصلى
+بيقولو هموت
+ازاى تتخلى عنى
+جواب البابا
+جدو كيرلس
+شفيع غربتى
+ليه بحب البابا
+نفسى اتوب

لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3598112/434bd169/____.html

يارب يعجبكو...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

الشريط حلو اوي​


----------



## the servant (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

سلام ونعمة جينااااااا,,,,

تسلم ايديكي بجد شريط اكتر من رائع انا كان عندي ترنيمة جدو كيرلس
من بدري بس مش كنت عارف بتاعت فريق مين.......ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> الشريط حلو اوي​



ميرسى لمرورك يا yoyo112yoyo..نشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة جينااااااا,,,,
> 
> تسلم ايديكي بجد شريط اكتر من رائع انا كان عندي ترنيمة جدو كيرلس
> من بدري بس مش كنت عارف بتاعت فريق مين.......ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ميرسى على زوقك يافراى .. ربنا يعوضك على كلماتك المشجعة
ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## FADESHIKO (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

متشكرين ياستى ومش عارف اقولك اية


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



FADESHIKO قال:


> متشكرين ياستى ومش عارف اقولك اية



فينك يافادى مش باين يعنى
وميرسى ياسيدى على مرورك..نشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك​


----------



## veronika (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

الشريط حلو اوي
ربنا يخليكي  و تعرفينا كدة الشرايط الحلوة زيك


----------



## man4truth (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

*شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة*


----------



## sosana (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

_ميرسي اوي على الشريط الحلو ده يا ginajoojoo

ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



veronika قال:


> الشريط حلو اوي
> ربنا يخليكي  و تعرفينا كدة الشرايط الحلوة زيك



ميرسى ياقمر على كلامك الجميل كلك زوق..ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



man4truth قال:


> *شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة*



ميرسى خالص يا man4truth على مرورك..ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



sosana قال:


> _ميرسي اوي على الشريط الحلو ده يا ginajoojoo
> 
> ربنا يباركك​_



ميرسى يا سوسنه على مرورك الجميل ربنا يعوضك..ونشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك​


----------



## ramy200720 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

مرسي على الترانيم بجد جميلة مرسي على مجهودك بس تأكد ان ربنا مش هيسبكم وهيعوضكم خير بازن الله


----------



## جاك عيسي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

لو عايزه احمل الشريط ازاي


----------



## جاك عيسي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

احمل الشريط  ازاي


----------



## ترتر (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شريط جامد جدا وياريتالمزيد للبابا كيرلس شفيع الطلبة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ترتر (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

احمل الشريط ازاي


----------



## jesus_loveme (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شريط جميل انا سمعت اول ترنية علمني اصلي جميلة فعلا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

الشريط دة جميل جدا

ميرسى خالص​


----------



## magdyasi (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا


----------



## magdyasi (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



magdyasi قال:


> شكرا



شكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

" ramy200720 - جاك عيسي - ترتر - jesus_loveme - ينبوع المحبة - magdyasi"
ميرسى جدا على مروركم وكلماتكم المشجعة..ربنا يعوض الجميع
وبالنسبة لتحميل الشريط سهل جدا ومفيش اى مشكلة..
"اضغط على لينك الشريط هايفتحلك صفحة بها الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط لتحميل كل ترنيمة اضغط على السهم الاخضر المقابل للترنيمة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## البرنس مايكل (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا على تعبكم معانا ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## البرنس مايكل (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا لكم يأحبائى


----------



## البرنس مايكل (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

:59::59::59::59::59::59:





magdyasi قال:


> شكرا


----------



## roma8303 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

*ميرسى خالص على الشريط الجميل
انا كنت بدور عليه 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

ميرسى يا جنجونة يا قمر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



البرنس مايكل قال:


> شكرا على تعبكم معانا ربنا يعوضكم



ميرسى يا مايكل على مرورك الجميل..كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



roma8303 قال:


> *ميرسى خالص على الشريط الجميل
> انا كنت بدور عليه
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



ميرسى روما على مرورك..نشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى يا جنجونة يا قمر​



ميرسى يا عسوووولة انتى ربنا يعوضك على تشجيعك الجميل ده​


----------



## maro_marmar (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا ليكى على الشريط الجميل ده وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## mikhamark (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

بميلادك
ياربى تكبر المحبة
تمحى الخطايا بكــــــــل الدنى
وبتضوى ليالينا ال فيها خوف وعتـــمة
وبتشـــــــــرق علينا شمســــــــــك المحبــــــة
ميــــــــــــــــــلادك ياربـــــــى ضــوى الدنى
يــــــــــــايســـــوع الفادى قلبك يحمى بـــــــــــــــــــــــلادى
من عتم الليــــــــــــــــــالى والقهر والاحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزان
النـــــــــــــــــــــــــاس الفرحانة بشمـــــــــوع واغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانى
بتمجد ميـــــــــــــــــــــلادك وتسبـــــــــــــــــــــح اعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادك
ميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلادك ياربــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ضــــــــــــــــــوى الدنى
الاطفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال اللى نامو بيحــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــمو بهديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
ببالهن غنييـــــــــــــــــــــــة اجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا س واعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاد
اعطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهن ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامك وحنـــــــــــــــانك عــــــــــــدية
وتبــــــــــــــارك عيــــــــــــــــــالنا
بيـــــــــــــــــوتنا واعمـــــــــالنا 
ميلادك ياربى ضوى الدنى
ميلادك ياربى ضوى الدنى


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



maro_marmar قال:


> شكرا ليكى على الشريط الجميل ده وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



العفو يا مارو..وميرسى على مرورك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



mikhamark قال:


> بميلادك
> ياربى تكبر المحبة
> تمحى الخطايا بكــــــــل الدنى
> وبتضوى ليالينا ال فيها خوف وعتـــمة
> ...



ميرسى على مرورك وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## بيتر103 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

ربنا معاك ربنا يبركك


----------



## TAMER SAMY (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

ربنا يارب يعوض تعبك انا عجبتنى اوى ترنيمة بيقولو هموت


----------



## السياف العراقي (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

عاشت الايادي شريط روووووووعة


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



بيتر103 قال:


> ربنا معاك ربنا يبركك



ميرسى يا بيتر على مرورك ..ربنا معاك انت كمان



TAMER SAMY قال:


> ربنا يارب يعوض تعبك انا عجبتنى اوى ترنيمة بيقولو هموت



ميرسى يا تامر انا مبسوطة انه عجبك..ربنا يباركك



السياف العراقي قال:


> عاشت الايادي شريط روووووووعة



ميرسى يا سياف على مرورك ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## mina3338 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا يا جينا علي الشريط الذيذ ده


----------



## REMON_ISHAK (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

بنشكركم جدا علي الأراء الجميله قوي وبنطلب منكم صلواتكم المستمره لنجاح أعمال الفريق وانتظرونا في 2008 ولأول مره في شريط ترانيم روحيه & 2009 في شريط البابا كيرلس الجديد.


----------



## febe (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



mina3338 قال:


> شكرا يا جينا علي الشريط الذيذ ده



ميرسى خالص يا مينا على مرورك وردك الجميل



شادي شوكت شوقي قال:


> بنشكركم جدا علي الأراء الجميله قوي وبنطلب منكم صلواتكم المستمره لنجاح أعمال الفريق وانتظرونا في 2008 ولأول مره في شريط ترانيم روحيه & 2009 في شريط البابا كيرلس الجديد.



يشرفنى ردك على الموضوع ربنا يبارك محبتك وخدمتك وياريت تبقى تقولنا على اى اخبار جديدة للفريق .. سلام ونعمة



febe قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​



ميرسى يا فيبى على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## جرجس رمزي (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

شكرا ياماهي على الترنيمة الجميلة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## hanywawad (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شريط جميل جدا


----------



## hanywawad (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا على هذا الشريط


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*ترنيمة( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس*

أزيكم ؟ 

أناااا جبتلكم ترنيمة تانى النهارده اسمها جدو كيرلس 

جميييييييلة جدا 

أسمعوهااااااااااااا

http://www.4shared.com/file/50656516/d47be93f/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=c5206985​


----------



## مارينا مسعود (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

ميرسى لكن اللينك مش شغال[q-bible][/q-bible]


----------



## merola (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

*ميرسى يا مرمر انا بحب البابا كيرلس اوى 
و ححملها ونرجو المزيد​*


----------



## merola (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

*لا اللينك شغال جربى تانى ​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

*متشكر ليكي يا مرمر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

*ميرسى يا مرمر انا اختها علشان ابنى متعلمها من الحضانة و بيحبها أوى*


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

_ترنيمه جميله خالص

ميرسى اوى يا مرمر_​


----------



## caro/كارو (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

تفوقتى على نفسك يا مرمر الترنيمة عسل أوى


----------



## ana_more (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*



مارينا مسعود قال:


> ميرسى لكن اللينك مش شغال[q-bible][/q-bible]



لا يا مرمورة اللينك شغال جربى تانى :heat:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*



merola قال:


> *ميرسى يا مرمر انا بحب البابا كيرلس اوى
> و ححملها ونرجو المزيد​*



العفو يا ميرولا حاااااضر من عنيا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*



fady_temon قال:


> *متشكر ليكي يا مرمر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​



العفوووو يا فادى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *ميرسى يا مرمر انا اختها علشان ابنى متعلمها من الحضانة و بيحبها أوى*



ربناااااا يخليهولك يا مرمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*



totty قال:


> _ترنيمه جميله خالص
> 
> ميرسى اوى يا مرمر_​



العفو يا تويتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*



caro/كارو قال:


> تفوقتى على نفسك يا مرمر الترنيمة عسل أوى



ميرسى يا كركورة يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*



ana_more قال:


> thxxxxxxxx



العفووووووووووو​


----------



## jjjjo (19 يونيو 2008)

*ترنيمة جدوو كيرلس ترنيمة للأطفال بجد رووووووووووووووعة*

ترنيمة جدو كيرلس ترنيمة جديدة للأطفال بس بأمانة روووووووووعة 
أسمعوها وقولولي أيه رأيكم ................!


http://www.uploading.com/files/0I3FD...كيراس.mp3.html

هااااااااااااااااا عجبتكم.........؟


----------



## انسطاسيا (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

ميرسي يا جميل ترنيمه جميله ومكنتش لقياها
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلي من اجلي


----------



## ava bishoy son (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

*ترنيمة جميلة ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

شكراااااااااا لمروركم 

وياريت تكون الترنيمة عجبتكم ​


----------



## كيرو (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

الشريط جامد اوى اوى بس انا مش عارف انزلة:smi411:


----------



## كيرو (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

حقيقى شريط فحت


----------



## abdoonsey (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

تحميل الشريط ازاي


----------



## ayman adwar (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

ميرسي اوي على الشريط الحلو ده يا ginajoojoo

ربنا يباركك


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

الشريط جميل جدا شفيع عمرى على فكرة ايراد الشريط دة مخصص لمدارس الاحد   بس انا لم احملة لانى عندى من اول منزل السوق لانى موزع شرايط لكن على العموم شكرا على تعبك وربنا يعوضك   وانشاللة تجيبى لينا شرايط تانية جميلة


----------



## asrf (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا على الشريط الجميل


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا  جزيلا​


----------



## taza (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

الشريط جميل جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم صلوا لاجلى انا الخاطئه


----------



## مكاريوس مرقص (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

انا مش عارف احمل الشريط او اسمعه


----------



## مكاريوس مرقص (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

تا


----------



## kmmmoo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Esther (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

على فكره يا جماعه فريق صوت الرب ده من كنيستى
وكل اللى فى الشريط اعرفهم جدا
ميرسى على تعب محبتكم
وبجد الشريط جميل جدااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Ferrari (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

مرسي خالص على الترانيم الجميلة

تسلم ايديك اختنا العزيزة 

الرب يبارك اعماليك وخدمتك

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

*ميرسى يا جينا الشريط حلو اوى​*


----------



## marianbasem (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

حلوة اوى


----------



## مكاريوس مرقص (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

ربنا معكم ويبارك حيتكم ويرفع شأن المسيحين فى كل مكان


----------



## nashat2005 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

ميرسي اوي على الشريط الحلو ده يا ginajoojoo


----------



## mamdoh_ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

تحميل الشريط ازاي


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

ترنيمة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ramo2010 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

بثبيبيبيبببببببببببببيييييييييييييييييبيبيبببببببببببببببب





ginajoojoo قال:


> الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط
> +مقدمة
> +علمنى اصلى
> +بيقولو هموت
> ...


----------



## ramo2010 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



ramo2010 قال:


> بثبيبيبيبببببببببببببيييييييييييييييييبيبيبببببببببببببببب



يبيؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤءؤءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءرؤءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## ramo2010 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

سيبسييبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب





ginajoojoo قال:


> الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط
> +مقدمة
> +علمنى اصلى
> +بيقولو هموت
> ...


----------



## ramo2010 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

تنتىنةىةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةحححححححححححح





ramo2010 قال:


> سيبسييبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## taza (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

الشريط ده جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## مكاريوس مرقص (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*



taza قال:


> الشريط ده جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


شكرا


----------



## wwaanneess (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا لمحبت تعبكم


----------



## wwaanneess (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى(اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكرا كتير


----------



## تراب انا (3 فبراير 2009)

بسم الثالوث القدوس
ميرسى اوى يا ماهى على الترنيمة الجميلة اوى دى
وربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
انا عضوة جديدة هنا ومحتاجة صلواتكم ومساعدتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى:smi420:


----------



## تراب انا (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى ( اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس ) لفريق صوت الرب*

السلام لكم
انا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى
ومحتاجة مساعدتكم 
صلو من اجل ضعفى
:smi420:


----------



## poopoo000000 (5 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## poopoo000000 (5 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى بجد ترنيمه ممتازه


----------



## poopoo000000 (5 فبراير 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/smilies/smi420.gif


----------



## poopoo000000 (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*



جرجس رمزي قال:


> شكرا ياماهي على الترنيمة الجميلة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ماهى


----------



## mix2016 (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى ( اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس ) لفريق صوت الرب*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## enasatef (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: رد على: اول مشاركة ترنيمة جدو كيرلس*

دي ترنيمة حلوة قوي لان شفيعي البابا كيرلس _صلوا من اجلي


----------



## تراب انا (12 فبراير 2009)

سلام لكم_​_
انا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى
ولو ممكن اتعرف عليكو واشارك معاكو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكو
وصلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى ( اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس ) لفريق صوت الرب*

ياجماعه الفريق دا جامد موت وترنيمو معزيه جدا
 انا من كنيسه هذا الفريق والفريق منزل شريط جديد اسمو (اكشف لى ذاتك) الحو قبل ما الطبعه تخلص الشريط معزى ومواثر فى النفس بطريقه فزيعه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## trank (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة أسمها ( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس وووووووووبس*

ميرسي كتير ليكي


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس*

_جميلة يا مرمر
تسلم ايدك
مشكوره كتييييييييييير​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس*

ميررررررسى على الترنيمه يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ramy9000 (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترنيمة( جدو كيرلس ) لمحبى البابا كيرلس*

*ثانكس مرمر*


----------



## hany manserm (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى ( اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس ) لفريق صوت الرب*

يالجامدة دي 




بجد  متميـــز جد ا ً جدا ً جدا ً 
كالعادة فــــي كل مواضيعك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى ( اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس ) لفريق صوت الرب*

شكراااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط شفيع عمرى ( اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس ) لفريق صوت الرب*

ميرررررسى على الشريط يا جينا 

​ ​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (7 مارس 2009)

تم الدمج لتكرار


----------



## تراب انا (17 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة لجميع الاعضاء
لو سمحتم انا عضوة جديدة ومش عارفة اتفاعل معاكم
وارجو المساعدة بليز


----------



## تراب انا (17 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة ليكى يامرمر
ميرسى على خدمتك بالمنتدى
وكنت محتاجة منك مساعدة بخصوص المنتدى
لانى انا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى 
:174xe:


----------



## mina_star300 (8 أبريل 2009)

عزيزي  mahy اللينك الاول   والتاني  مش  شغالين بس ياريت  تضيف  لينك   تاني  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك :big29::36_3_15:


----------

